# How Much Beer Do You Drink?



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

My missus seems to think Im becoming an alcoholic because I drink 1-3 glasses of beer a night. Ive tried telling her thats normal for a lot of guys I know and often they drink more but shes not buying it. So I decided to do a poll so I can prove it to her.
Please don't fudge your figures just so I can prove a point. I am really interested to know how much beer you drink per night.

Edit: To change poll choices slightly.

Edit: Again to change stubbies to glasses. We will assume a glass is 330ml worth so equal to one stubbie..


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

I only drink Fridays and Saturdays Truman and every niow and again on Sunday arvo until 6.00pm so can't help I'm afraid. I do drink a minimum of 15 Tallies a weekend though.


----------



## ashley_leask (25/11/11)

Not the same every night, sometimes none, most nights 1 or two, more on the weekends, let's just call it "several".


----------



## Braumoasta (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> I am really interested to know how much beer you drink per night.




Night? Don't you mean morning?


----------



## stuchambers (25/11/11)

For me it varies night to night there might be a lot of nights where i have none. Then after footy I usually have 2, then on the weekend who knows when i stop but again some weekends i might not drink at all. 
I thought I would start to drink more once i got kegs but this hasn't been the case, just more of my mates come over and drink for free.
Cheers Stu


----------



## hsb (25/11/11)

NSW Health suggests no more than 2 a day on average.
http://www.health.gov.au/internet/alcohol/...ent/guide-adult

I don't drink through the week generally, just weekends and no more than 4 on any night.
But it hasn't always been that low. 

Whatever works for you isn't it. Plus how dependant you are perhaps, no harm in taking a break once in a while.
Let the liver come up for some air.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/11/11)

from friday arvo until sunday night I am maggot shit.
weekdays, not so much.


----------



## Acasta (25/11/11)

Well im on Uni holidays at the moment, so Ill easily drink 3-5 pints. However, I don't drink every night either, perhaps only 3-5 nights a week.

When Im back at uni/work Usually only drink on weekends, or if I make pizza during the week


----------



## jbowers (25/11/11)

Generally depends on my schedule/if I'm sick of having something to drink. Generally tends to be a couple of nights a week where I have nothing or maybe one beer due to gigs being late (I always drive to the gigs I play). Other than that I pretty much drink how ever much I want. Sometimes it's very sensible, other times it's too much. It's probably not the healthiest way of living, but I value quality of life over a few more years of being old and boring.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/11/11)

I'm a very sporadic drinker. I'll go a month without drinking a single beer without even thinking about it. If I don't feel like one, I don't have one.

From time to time on a week night I'll have between 1 and 4 schooners. Some times I just feel like it.

If I'm actually drinking on purpose, like having a party or whatever, I'll drink a lot of beer.


----------



## AdelaideHillsBrewer (25/11/11)

I try and keep it down to a longneck per night with dinner, but then again it depends on whats happening. Some nights will be more some will be nothing.


----------



## mje1980 (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> My missus seems to think Im becoming an alcoholic because I drink 1-3 glasses of beer a night. Ive tried telling her thats normal for a lot of guys I know and often they drink more but shes not buying it. So I decided to do a poll so I can prove it to her.
> Please don't fudge your figures just so I can prove a point. I am really interested to know how much beer you drink per night.
> 
> Edit: To change poll choices slightly.
> ...




I'll have 2-3 pints a night, but not every night, maybe 4 nights a week. Im trying to cut back a bit. My body type is the type where you look at a pie and gain weight, so i have to be careful about how much i drink and watch what i eat. 

You really should have 3 AFD's a week IMHO, and im not a doctor!.


----------



## stux (25/11/11)

I switched from pints to middys recently, allows more trips to the kegerator

0-4 middys per week night, avg probably 2, which is a pint 

...

middy = 285ml
pint = 570ml


----------



## MarkBastard (25/11/11)

I find it easy to have AFD's because I get multiple-day hangovers hahaha.


----------



## felten (25/11/11)

1-2 longnecks a week


----------



## [email protected] (25/11/11)

Generally don't drink unless i have worked up an appetite for beer. Sometimes il have one a night for 3 or 4 nights then nothing for a week.
Could be a long neck or a pint from the keg which i never usually fill up.

Things that give me an appetite for beer - the obvious one of physical workload, helps me relax. After or during brewing always wets the appetite.
I think there is a novelty factor with homebrew when you start producing decent beer that you enjoy, i guess for some this may level off or for some always be a novelty. 
I say homebrew is good for you even if you have one a night.


----------



## technoicon (25/11/11)

depends if i need to empty some kegs or not.


----------



## bignath (25/11/11)

Holy ****, i am only one of two voters who have said 6 a night.....think i'm probably the one with a problem.

I am a pretty big bloke though, and all macho bullshit aside, it's not uncommon for me to knock off 9-12 on any given weeknight (tues, wed,thurs, really doesn't matter to me...) and then rock up for work ready to go the next morning.

the only reason i chose 6, is because at the moment, my life is that hectic that work commitments are keeping me away from home a bit at night, therefore not allowing me to REGULARLY indulge like i was a few months ago. 6 is probably a fair average for me.


----------



## Nick JD (25/11/11)

4-6, 330ml refills per night on average. More if I'm entertaining friends. 

A lot of the time it's <4% beer. A while back I had a keg of IPA next to a keg of my Chimay Blue clone. I started getting hungover in the mornings. 

But that's over a period from around 4pm to 11 pm ... so most of that time I'd be below 0.05 and could probably drive a car.

BTW - it's 4:09pm and I have a 200ml glass of Belgian Blonde in my sweaty hand as I type. Tastes like Wrigley's Juicyfruit gum.


----------



## dago001 (25/11/11)

3 on average. Being a shift worker, I don't drink much when I'm working. I don't try to make up on my days off, but if I want to have 6 beers, then I will. I used to be your typical binge drinker - no beer for a week or 2, and then - bammo - get hammered for 2 days. Don't do that any more. 
Mrs LagerBomb is also a beer drinker, and we find it very therapeutic to sit down together after work and relax with a few beers and destress, chat etc. Maybe you can get you partner to enjoy a couple with you  ? It can lead to a great night sometimes " If you know what I mean"
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## JDW81 (25/11/11)

I'm also a sporadic drinker. If I'm away with work then I'll often have at least a 1/2 dozen stubbies. At home it is on and off. I'd probably drink 2-3 long necks a week. If mates come over, well anything's possible.

Average? Probably 5 standard drinks a week.


----------



## seamad (25/11/11)

At uni in general medicine(20years ago) was told that males 2 to4 a night females 1 to 2 plus 2 nights off to give the liver a break. Mind you the lecrurer had a very big red nose and certainly had more.
Usually have 2/3 nights off ( mon- wed). Thurs usually a one litre jug between us sometimes 2. Fri and weekends more or less plus i have a nice cellar so usually wine on weekends.

Try to have a low alc @3% on tap all the time. Beers rarely over 5%, but do enjoy the bigger beers as a first beer.
Certainly drink a lot less than teens/20/30s. Rarely suffer from hangovers which is double edged
Cheers


----------



## argon (25/11/11)

Depends what i'm doing each night and what i'm eating. 
If i have a large meal... I don't drink
If i have anything sweet after dinner... I don't drink
If i'm on the PS3 i'll only have 1 for the session
If i'm watching a movie/tv 2 or 3
If i'm watching sport 2 or 3
Any of the above... if i have snacks double or triple my intake... so i cut out the chips and now i drink a whole lot less (and have dropped 5kg in a fortnight for it)

Edit: and i drink less since getting the kegs... (although it did spike initially for the novelty value) opposite of what i expected


----------



## tones0606 (25/11/11)

well.....i'm not playing this game


----------



## alfadog (25/11/11)

I would average 2-3pints a night. I usually brew on the light side, around 4%, I can not really tell the difference at that percentage to full strength.


----------



## big78sam (25/11/11)

At least one alcohol free night a week is a good idea. I just do one but should probably do more. Still I only drink 2 glasses a night but they are generally smallish pints. I'd say a litre a night

As far as the wife goes, I know the alcohol free night a week keeps the wife off my back, along with maybe a couple of weeks completely dry as well each year. It shows I'm not dependant!


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/11/11)

Usually only drink 3 nights a week, but on those nights I'll drink 3-4 longnecks and maybe a couple of stubbies if I can find something interesting at the local. I'm a pretty big dude though at 125kg and 6'3" so it usually takes me a couple of longies just to feel warm. 

I used to really be able to put it away, but I'm too concerned with my health now, and anyway, I can't handle the hangovers any more.


----------



## Snow (25/11/11)

I have averaged it out over the week to 3 per night OF BEER. This doesn't include the 2 glasses of wine I have with dinner or the 2 whiskys I might have after i've drunk all that beer and wine.  

but seriously, sometimes i'll go a week and only have 2-3 beers in total. I usually try and have at least 2 alcohol free days a week to give the liver a break.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (25/11/11)

argon said:


> Edit: and i drink less since getting the kegs... (although it did spike initially for the novelty value) opposite of what i expected



I found this too. Probably because I tend to have 2 schooners off the tap as opposed to opening 2 tallies in a session.


----------



## Logman (25/11/11)

5 or 6 schooners a night but that's the most I ever drink, haven't had more than 8 for about 10 years. 3 or 4 Pale Ales and a couple of Porters/Stouts. Before this year I had 5 years off the piss having surgery a few times - so my insides had a bit of a rebirth. Walk every morning to keep the beer gut from going out of control, if I don't it really knocks me around.


----------



## Bongchitis (25/11/11)

Shift worker here too. A beer with dinner on my 2 day shifts, none on my 2 night shifts and 4-6 beers on 2 of the 4 days off (8 day rotation).

....and Truman, take a look at her habits/spending etc and hit her in the forehead with the facts.... then get another beer!


----------



## manticle (25/11/11)

What's a glass?

I have a pot glass, several trappist 250 - 330 mL glasses, several English pint glasses and a litre stein. All very different.

What are they filled with? Mild, traditional saison,ESB, AIPA, Belgian dark strong or barley wine?

I used to drink every night and easily 3+ longnecks. Now I have a deliberate couple of days of not drinking anything with alcohol in it (nothing to do with weight gain as a rake can't gain weight) and don't count on the others. Weekends and brewdays I drink a lot earlier and therefore a lot more, weekdays, less so. Maybe between 3 and 6 longnecks on the nights on - again though, what are they containing? (well actually my HB is rarely under 5%).

I drink more than the health authorities recommend. I also listen to strange music and collect children's shoes.


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

LagerBomb said:


> Mrs LagerBomb is also a beer drinker, and we find it very therapeutic to sit down together after work and relax with a few beers and destress, chat etc. Maybe you can get you partner to enjoy a couple with you  ? It can lead to a great night sometimes " If you know what I mean"
> Cheers
> LagerBomb



Yes well thats exactly what we do. She wasn't a beer drinker at all until she met me. Now she loves to have a beer with me after work or go on a brewery visit with me and try the range of beers. 
But she will have one maybe two glasses max and not everynight where as I usually have 2-3 on most nights.


----------



## bignath (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> I also listen to strange music and collect children's shoes.




:lol: :lol: very funny....


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

Bongchitis said:


> ....and Truman, take a look at her habits/spending etc and hit her in the forehead with the facts.... then get another beer!



Funny you should say that, shes a Deals direct/ ebay junky. She buys me a cheap watch from ebay made in China then says Im too rough with things when it just stops working for no reason a week later. Ive told her to stop buying cheap crap from ebay thats never going to last..but she loves it..  
She sends me a text.."Should we buy this?" I say no and she does anyway, then I can't buy a decent one until it breaks..  
But I love her and she enjoys beer and brewing and ... me.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (25/11/11)

I'll have 4-5 pint's a night when i'm home. I won't lie I did ask myself the question.....am I drinking to much? But then I work away for 5 weeks on a ship and it's dry so I get a good break. 2 weeks to go and Im feeling thursty


----------



## adryargument (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> Funny you should say that, shes a Deals direct/ ebay junky. She buys me a cheap watch from ebay made in China then says Im too rough with things when it just stops working for no reason a week later. Ive told her to stop buying cheap crap from ebay thats never going to last..but she loves it..
> She sends me a text.."Should we buy this?" I say no and she does anyway, then I can't buy a decent one until it breaks..
> But I love her and she enjoys beer and brewing and ... me.



Crap, im the impulsive purchases in my relationship... And i drink generally 1.8 steins or 5 pots a night.
Double trouble!


----------



## rehab (25/11/11)

Gav80 said:


> I'll have 4-5 pint's a night when i'm home. I won't lie I did ask myself the question.....am I drinking to much? But then I work away for 5 weeks on a ship and it's dry so I get a good break. 2 weeks to go and Im feeling thursty




Generally have two a night but these are 750ml Swappa Crate bottles. I go to the gym to maintain so I don't balloon up like the bad ol days of drinking 24 stubbies on a weekend night and probably another 24 over the week... If the beer doesn't put it on the Big Macs, KFC, Pies, Butter Chicken etc the next day does!


----------



## Yob (25/11/11)

really depends on my mood... some nights 3 longies (which is 3 glasses a bottle) other nights, a glass and thats it... must be said though that Ive recently (day 3) made the choice of my poisons and given up the cigs.. bloody hard being a beer drinker... and a coffee drinker... and eating... and waking up (especially with a coffee)  

hoping breathing will be better though in the long run so as I can drink more beer though... what ya lose on the round-a-bouts you make up in the main street :lol: 

Yob

[edit] clear-a-fe-kation


----------



## beerbog (25/11/11)

argon said:


> If i'm on the PS3 i'll only have 1 for the session



Something to do with hand/eye coordination? :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (25/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> really depends on my mood... some nights 3 longies (which is 3 glasses a bottle) other nights, a glass and thats it... must be said though that Ive recently (day 3) made the choice of my poisons and given up the cigs.. bloody hard being a beer drinker... and a coffee drinker... and eating... and waking up (especially with a coffee)
> 
> hoping breathing will be better though in the long run so as I can drink more beer though... what ya lose on the round-a-bouts you make up in the main street :lol:
> 
> ...



Smoking is a bitch to give up but it does get easier. Stick with it and don't cane yourself if you have one or two - just make sure that's all you have (but none whatsoever for the first few weeks, just to get it into your mind that not having a smoke doesn't mean you'll die)


----------



## roo_dr (25/11/11)

Never underestimate the power of denial...

1. Are you Concerned that you drink too much?

2. Have you got Angry or upset that someone has suggested that you drink too much?

3. Do you feel Guilty that you may drink too much or had to put something off because you did drink too much?

4. Do you ever, or have you ever had an Eye-opener because you drank too much.

1/4 and you probably do drink too much.

COI: 2-3 / day, minimum 48hrs booze-free / week.


----------



## manticle (25/11/11)

5. Do you find one size fits all criteria lists really annoying?


----------



## [email protected] (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> 5. Do you find one size fits all criteria lists really annoying?



YES


----------



## argon (25/11/11)

Gibbo1 said:


> Something to do with hand/eye coordination? :beerbang:


Nah just the same as when I'm watching porn... hands are busy... Both of them!


----------



## bignath (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> 5. Do you find one size fits all criteria lists really annoying?



Fucken oath i do....

I hate being squashed into a box called 'you have a problem if....'

I'm a big guy....i thought that would be obvious from my AHB user name.

I can put away a substantial amount of BEER without being affected. I have voluntarily walked up to RBT stations at music festivals to 'see how much i blow' .....answer, ' you're right to drive home buddy'....

I have proven on several occasions, that i'm right to drive home at all hours of the morning (im a professional musician/music tutor for a living), after drinking considerably more than the 'government based guidelines' recommend. 

Now, i deliberately italicised BEER, because im a different animal when it comes to spirits. My tolerance is greatly reduced when i get on the distilled kinds of liquor that we dont like talking about here. Get me on the beer though, and i'll drink my mates under the table no problem.

I rarely go out nowadays to 'get pissed' so dont take this whole post the wrong way. It's just that it takes me a long time to be 'affected' by beer when i am out and about. 

Every one is affected in different ways and i think it's high time the government stopped labelling me a binge drinker, or someone with an alocohol problem just because i enjoy a couple of beers a night.

For the record, i drink because i like the flavour of my beers, nothing more, nothing less. 

I dont drink to get drunk.


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Levels of intoxication depend on so many things. Whether you have eaten or not and when, any drugs prescription or otherwise, how many of what and over what period of time, the condition of your liver, every person metabolises alcohol at a different rate, how much activity you've done whilst consuming the alcohol. The list isn't endless but its not far off. The first one is the biggy though! How much have you eaten and how long ago.

I know what Big Naths saying I'm 6ft 5 and 120kgs but if I don't eat then it catches up with me. Interestingly enough spirits kill me too big fella might be that us big blokes should stick to beer.


----------



## Pollux (25/11/11)

I drink anywhere from 4 - 10 a night. I consider myself a high functioning alcoholic, and I'm comfortable with this.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/11/11)

roo_dr said:


> Never underestimate the power of denial...
> 
> 1. Are you Concerned that you drink too much?
> 
> ...




Answers:

1. Yes once, No license at the time (funnily enough drinking related 9/2010) I found myself getting plastered just about EVERY night for about 2 1/2 to 3 months. Thought to myself this wasn't right at all, wasn't fair on family or friends and that i was doing it for the wrong reasons.

2. I sometimes get the shits when somebody suggests that i drink too much (usually grandparents and parents). Yes i may hit the piss hard on the odd occasion but thats it! the odd occasion

3. Same question as the first IMHO, But i have never had to put anything off due to my excessive drinking

4. NEVER!



And what the bloody hell does this mean????



> 1/4 and you probably do drink too much.
> 
> COI: 2-3 / day, minimum 48hrs booze-free / week.


----------



## pk.sax (25/11/11)

I've been finding of late that I'm quite merry after a stubbie. or even less than a stubby! Lasts a few hours, by when I'm relaxed enough to not want another.

With mates and out with friends, its difficult to count. Don't get blind drunk on my own. Actually, had a tallie of stout last night because I knocked it over and undid the cap seal by accident, couldn't tell the difference between 1 stubby and that.


----------



## Yob (25/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> get drunk.



though is a happy coincidence at times   :lol: 

'specially when that flavour/aroma is just right... its a bigger man than me that can stop at 1 glass of fking nectar!!

LOL


----------



## ekul (25/11/11)

Does anyone else find that if they're chilling at home that a few beers will get you a little tipsy, but when you're out the same amount doesn't touch the sides? 

I drink about 2-4 a night, depending on whether i have to work the next day or not. I used to drink a lot more, but the keg fridge is downstairs now. The more i drink the lazier i get until i get to the point where i can't be bothered walking down the stairs any more!


----------



## Bizier (25/11/11)

I got a ps3 because I'm doing shift work, and enjoy drinking less because of it, telly shopping would drive me to drink. Also, I'm so knackered, two beers and I'm out. Though last night I got sent home 8 hours early after having a coffee.... I had significantly more than two beers.


----------



## kiwisteveo (25/11/11)

during the week 3-8 pots a night depending on the beer or mood after work
during the weekend 6-12 pots a night depending on the beer or mood after work
now i allow a few exemptions i.e during the nrl,super 15 or rugby wrc depending on the game a 19l keg won't last more than a 9-10 days if i like it and the games close,and don't now how much i will consume this cricket season depends once again on how much we will win the upcoming test matches by etc,etc because its the kegerators first summer so will be interesting,now i know i mayby drink too much but i offset this by eating healthy and walk to work and back(12km) most days so thats my excuse :beer:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (25/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> really depends on my mood... some nights 3 longies (which is 3 glasses a bottle) other nights, a glass and thats it... must be said though that Ive recently (day 3) made the choice of my poisons and given up the cigs.. bloody hard being a beer drinker... and a coffee drinker... and eating... and waking up (especially with a coffee)
> 
> hoping breathing will be better though in the long run so as I can drink more beer though... what ya lose on the round-a-bouts you make up in the main street :lol:
> 
> ...



Easy way to quit smoking book by Alan Car really good place to start, hope you are successful mate, one of those things you look back on and go thank god.....


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

ekul said:


> Does anyone else find that if they're chilling at home that a few beers will get you a little tipsy, but when you're out the same amount doesn't touch the sides?
> 
> I drink about 2-4 a night, depending on whether i have to work the next day or not. I used to drink a lot more, but the keg fridge is downstairs now. The more i drink the lazier i get until i get to the point where i can't be bothered walking down the stairs any more!



Yes i do. When Im out I can drink 6 Coronas and still be fine but at home after one or two glasses of beer Im feeling tipsy.


----------



## Mattress (25/11/11)

Shift worker as well, 2 days, 2 nights followed by 4 days off.
Occasionally have a beer or 2 after work on my day shifts.
Never drink on the days I work nights.
will have a few on most days on my days off.
Tend to cut down a bit during winter.
But I've never been able to drink more than 6 stubbies in a sitting, it just loses it's appeal. 
Only time I get a hangover is when my father in law introduces me to his red wine collection. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Pollux said:


> I drink anywhere from 4 - 10 a night. I consider myself a high functioning alcoholic, and I'm comfortable with this.



IMHO there are two types of alcoholic functional and dysfunctional. The dysfunctional type is your typical bloke in the gutter now your functional type still manages to go about his or her life and keep it all together. Not for me to say if I fit either category suffice to say I sleep in a bed not a gutter


----------



## keifer33 (25/11/11)

Ive been trying to limit myself to 2 - 425ml glasses a night with more on the weekends as the novelty of having 6 taps and room for 8 kegs shouldnt last forever. i go for bike rides and drink plenty of water so i feel i do my bit in evening it all out.


----------



## manticle (25/11/11)

ekul said:


> Does anyone else find that if they're chilling at home that a few beers will get you a little tipsy, but when you're out the same amount doesn't touch the sides?
> 
> I drink about 2-4 a night, depending on whether i have to work the next day or not. I used to drink a lot more, but the keg fridge is downstairs now. The more i drink the lazier i get until i get to the point where i can't be bothered walking down the stairs any more!




Funny - I get the opposite. I feel the effects less at home than I do out. Maybe I'm just more conscious because I'm around people.

I'm around my partner at home but we've been together twelve years so self consciousness is a thing of the past. We both fart with impunity.


----------



## Cocko (25/11/11)

Pollux said:


> I drink anywhere from 4 - 10 a night. I consider myself a high functioning alcoholic, and I'm comfortable with this.



^Same.

But naked.


----------



## jbowers (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> Funny - I get the opposite. I feel the effects less at home than I do out. Maybe I'm just more conscious because I'm around people.
> 
> I'm around my partner at home but we've been together twelve years so self consciousness is a thing of the past. We booth fart with impunity.



Yeah same. I think the other thing is when I'm home I only grab another drink when I feel like I want it. The whole idea of buying 'rounds' can get you drunk pretty quick, especially if you are drinking a higher abv beer than everyone else.


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Fucken oath i do....
> 
> I hate being squashed into a box called 'you have a problem if....'
> 
> ...



Nath when I lived in Broome I was huge, 128 kgs and only 175cm tall. I could drink shitloads and still not get pissed which I put down to my size, but also probably because you sweat a lot of it out in the tropics.

Since moving back to Melb in 2007 Ive lost 38 kgs but Ive noticed I can still generally drink a lot and not be to pissed. I have a breathalyzer in my car which belongs to the company I work for and gets calibrated every 6 months so is accurate and Im often way under what Id expect to be and compared to everyone else. Also Ive noticed I can go from say .03 down to zero in a very short amount of time. Up at the King Valley on the weekend I was .015 when we left and 10 mins down the road got pulled over by an RBT cop in Oxley and blew 0.
Everybodys different I suppose.

They say you give up one habit for another and Ive given up eating too much but now started smoking again after 12 years of quitting. Will have to work on giving up in the new year.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> We booth fart with impunity.




True Love...... :beerbang:


----------



## pk.sax (25/11/11)

Rowy said:


> IMHO there are two types of alcoholic functional and dysfunctional. The dysfunctional type is your typical bloke in the gutter now your functional type still manages to go about his or her life and keep it all together. Not for me to say if I fit either category suffice to say I sleep in a bed not a gutter



I've been found asleep on a bench by ambos after a more extreme night out... so am generally cutting down on drinking when I go out. I used to limit it when driving and be OK. Its when I take the pushie along that I get into trouble.


----------



## psytramp (25/11/11)

i vary how much i drink, some nights none, most nights 2, including the weekend.

i don't like getting pissed though.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/11)

roo_dr said:


> Never underestimate the power of denial...
> 
> 1. Are you Concerned that you drink too much?
> 
> ...



Phew, I scored better than 1 out of four, looks like I'm lucky and dont drink too much. I probably got 3/4 but depends on what you call an eye opener but if it has anything to do with my penis I got 4/4  






Cheers


----------



## Maheel (25/11/11)

i drink just enough to take the edge off the day.....

i reckon about 2.5 a day, but i should have a few more AFD's

but i just cracked the 1st pour of a dr smurto's GA keg and it's going to be hard to resist.... DR S you are a bad man  

on the beer v spirits discussion i have always been able to put away more spirits but i am getting older -_-


----------



## peaky (25/11/11)

one or two longnecks on a weekday, I try not to open the second but if the beer is good sometimes I just can't resist :icon_cheers: 

usually 2 or 3 longnecks on a weekend day, sometimes 4.

Normally it's less on the weekdays during the study months, but I have also found that some of my best essays have been written after a couple of pots....

I never get really drunk, I like to enjoy the beer. It's not my goal to get shitfaced. Those days are long gone thankfully.


----------



## Yob (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> When Im out I can drink 6 Coronas



im amazed that you will even drink corona at all :blink: Id rather squeeze the piss out of the local possums... each to their own though.. Im pretty sure my local wont have that on the premises


----------



## Cocko (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> Nath when I lived in Broome I was huge, 128 kgs and only 175cm tall. I could drink shitloads and still not get pissed which I put down to my size, but also probably because you sweat a lot of it out in the tropics.
> 
> Since moving back to Melb in 2007 Ive lost 38 kgs but Ive noticed I can still generally drink a lot and not be to pissed. I have a breathalyzer in my car which belongs to the company I work for and gets calibrated every 6 months so is accurate and Im often way under what Id expect to be and compared to everyone else. Also Ive noticed I can go from say .03 down to zero in a very short amount of time. Up at the King Valley on the weekend I was .015 when we left and 10 mins down the road got pulled over by an RBT cop in Oxley and blew 0.
> Everybodys different I suppose.
> ...


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 50416




Got the cranky pants on tonight cocko. No action at the public toilets?


----------



## Cocko (25/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Got the cranky pants on tonight cocko. No action at the public toilets?



I am not sure whos pants they are.. and yes, the glory holes are empty, damn financial crisis'

:icon_drunk:


----------



## yum beer (25/11/11)

I usually have 2 glasses on Friday and Saturday arvo and 1 or 2 on Sunday.
Any more than that and I start to get a little messy.
Occasionally I will have 1 earlier in the week depending on whats happening.


----------



## eamonnfoley (25/11/11)

I try to limit myself to make sure I dont often have a hangover for work........ And on weekends not beyond the point where I cant enjoy the taste of the beer.

And by the way - most of you are liars!!!  Beer is good, dont be ashamed!!!!


----------



## TasChris (25/11/11)

Most days of the week 0-2, maybe a couple each day on the weekend. 
Then again some days I just like to get fucked up ( only for the taste of course)

Cheers
Chris


----------



## alcoadam (25/11/11)

It all started with "we should have 1 alcohol free day a week". This quickly progressed to 2 and now 3. So you work hard and go without a drink all week - come home Friday and it's recommended you not exceed 2 standard drinks....so u better not finish that second schooner!....pigs arse!

I don't cook a slow roast on Sunday because I only feel like a single slice and I don't involve myself so much in brewing to have only an "occasional" beer. 

These strict guidelines health authorities set may be somewhat true, though they probably recommend also you live off lettuce leaves and tofu....and go to church on Sundays to extend your days.

Health freaks get run over by buses or die of rare diseases.....oh, and for the record I'm on my 5th or 6th (though I did start early). :chug:


----------



## milob40 (25/11/11)

i only drink on days with a "y" in them h34r: . i have no problem with "beer free" days but the beer free nights.... wtf?
if you want a beer, have a beer, not a guilt trip. :icon_drunk:


----------



## thedragon (25/11/11)

Weeknights it'd be 2 longnecks, and on the weekend it'd be closer to 4. One AFD per week.

Unless I'm bottling at the weekend and need to empty a few - so that they can be refilled - then I'll ramp it up a little...


----------



## Muscovy_333 (25/11/11)

Couple of stubbies a night on average.
After the small child goes to bed it helps me wind down...
I'm having a sneaky tibble tonight while the rest of the family are in bed..
Drinking on my own...uh oh..

Well actually I'm drinking with you guys..phew!


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

alcoadam said:


> It all started with "we should have 1 alcohol free day a week". This quickly progressed to 2 and now 3. So you work hard and go without a drink all week - come home Friday and it's recommended you not exceed 2 standard drinks....so u better not finish that second schooner!....pigs arse!
> 
> I don't cook a slow roast on Sunday because I only feel like a single slice and I don't involve myself so much in brewing to have only an "occasional" beer.
> 
> ...



These public health professionals are the new enemy. They've got smokes fucked, not that I am a smoker, but grog is next. It's like over the top WPH&S public health is the new political correctness.


----------



## peaky (25/11/11)

alcoadam said:


> It all started with "we should have 1 alcohol free day a week". This quickly progressed to 2 and now 3. So you work hard and go without a drink all week - come home Friday and it's recommended you not exceed 2 standard drinks....so u better not finish that second schooner!....pigs arse!
> 
> I don't cook a slow roast on Sunday because I only feel like a single slice and I don't involve myself so much in brewing to have only an "occasional" beer.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I disregard most of the health authority stuff as utter bullshit. My grandfather died at 80, smoked a pipe, drank sherry every day for most of his life and was addicted to some sort of cough mixture. A mate of mine who never smoked, and just enjoyed the odd beer dropped dead the other week at 31. No pre-existing health issues. The coroners report says unsure of cause of death. Heart just stopped.

Drink up I say! :chug:


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

As an oldy publican mate of mine used to say. 'A little bit fo christmas every day Rowy.'


----------



## TasChris (25/11/11)

I only watch the film Barfly last week, by their standards I'm a teetotaller


----------



## alcoadam (25/11/11)

Rowy said:


> These public health professionals are the new enemy. They've got smokes fucked, not that I am a smoker, but grog is next. It's like over the top WPH&S public health is the new political correctness.




Totally agree...though follow their guidlines and you may end up bored & depressed, i think that's bad for your health too.

I look at my parents and people in their age group who lived off a meat pie n chikko role for lunch daily as well as that Foster's/KB s*%t they'd drink, and bugger me....they're living longer than ever. 

You know when even McDonalds is bringing out "health food", this world has gone mad! :kooi:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/11/11)

I stopped in pity for my wife as we're expecting our first in Feb, used to be every night. Now I drink on Friday and Saturday night most weeks and lost 8 kgs in 6 weeks. Problem is I'm a ******* cadbury kid now. Lost my "piss fitness" if you want to put it like that.

When I first quit drinking each night I craved IPA all day for two weeks. Funny the thing I missed the most was the bittering of an IPA. 

Tonight I'm trying the first glass of a Belgium strong ale @ 10.2%. First half a glass and i felt the buzz. Just know this is the sort of Friday you might get a strange post on AHB from me...


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/11/11)

Rowy said:


> These public health professionals are the new enemy. They've got smokes fucked, not that I am a smoker, but grog is next. It's like over the top WPH&S public health is the new political correctness.



they can try what they want with grog, we make our own and we make it better. **** em


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> I stopped in pity for my wife as we're expecting our first in Feb, used to be every night. Now I drink on Friday and Saturday night most weeks and lost 8 kgs in 6 weeks. Problem is I'm a ******* cadbury kid now. Lost my "piss fitness" if you want to put it like that.
> 
> When I first quit drinking each night I craved IPA all day for two weeks. Funny the thing I missed the most was the bittering of an IPA.
> 
> Tonight I'm trying the first glass of a Belgium strong ale @ 10.2%. First half a glass and i felt the buzz. Just know this is the sort of Friday you might get a strange post on AHB from me...




Cheers on bub number 1 mate :beerbang:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Cheers on bub number 1 mate :beerbang:


Hey hey thanks bloke, haven a boy :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Hey hey thanks bloke, haven a boy :icon_cheers:




Got three of those they are great fun.


----------



## drtomc (25/11/11)

Drink rarely more than 2 nights a week. But then I'm much more in to sipping beers than quaffing beers. Most of what I brew tends to be >6% so I don't need much to relax. 

Just finished some 1971 vintage port. Kudos to the father in law for putting down a case of port from the year each of his kids was born. 

T.


----------



## Braumoasta (25/11/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> they can try what they want with grog, we make our own and we make it better. **** em



Although that is true, I would hate it if the stigma which they attached to smoking became attached to beer. Beer should not be demonized, I don't want people scoffing at me if I choose to have a pint with my lunch.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (25/11/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> I stopped in pity for my wife as we're expecting our first in Feb, used to be every night. Now I drink on Friday and Saturday night most weeks and lost 8 kgs in 6 weeks. Problem is I'm a ******* cadbury kid now. Lost my "piss fitness" if you want to put it like that.
> 
> When I first quit drinking each night I craved IPA all day for two weeks. Funny the thing I missed the most was the bittering of an IPA.
> 
> Tonight I'm trying the first glass of a Belgium strong ale @ 10.2%. First half a glass and i felt the buzz. Just know this is the sort of Friday you might get a strange post on AHB from me...




Thats why I'm having a sneeky one now. 
Wife is in bed with our second 'Bun in the Oven'.

She enjoys a beer, particularly a HB (she's only human), but obviously she in on sanctions, and thus I am too.

We made a deal. If she doesn't see me drinking it's ok. So now I'm a closet alco!

I'll be sleeping on the couch tonight. That way she will never now.



With regard to 'piss fitness'. It has been commonly accepted in the scientific community that if you were to expose yourself to a regular consumption of alcohol your body produces an enzyme (Alcohol dehydrogenase) thats aids in the break down of alcohol more efficiently. If you are a weekend warrior you would likely have less ADH (as in the enzyme- not adenosine dihydrate for the biochemists out there) and thus suffer the ill effects of alcohol more readily. 

I have had some experience as one of those 'health professionals' but obviously am not offering advice of any sort. 

Basically you should drink as much as you want in moderation..that should work for everyone!


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> Funny - I get the opposite. I feel the effects less at home than I do out. Maybe I'm just more conscious because I'm around people.
> 
> I'm around my partner at home but we've been together twelve years so self consciousness is a thing of the past. We both fart with impunity.




More smackies OD on less gear in back alleys than they do at home. Same thing I suppose. I tend to watch my consumption when I'm out and about, and I'm way more aware of how impaired I am when I'm in unfamiliar surroundings and people.

At home, I blow off with impunity too!


----------



## alcoadam (25/11/11)

Problem is I'm a ******* cadbury kid now. Lost my "piss fitness" 

Ha,ha....I'm in fine form.

And good to hear all you blokes are poping kids out. I remember reading how beer wrecks the sperm count......the little guys may of been wobbly, but they got there!


----------



## peaky (25/11/11)

Muscovy said:


> Thats why I'm having a sneeky one now.
> Wife is in bed with our second 'Bun in the Oven'.
> 
> She enjoys a beer, particularly a HB (she's only human), but obviously she in on sanctions, and thus I am too.
> ...



Sweet, so if I want to ramp up on the weekends I should also ramp up during the week. Nice one! :beer:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/11/11)

Muscovy said:


> We made a deal. If she doesn't see me drinking it's ok. So now I'm a closet alco!
> 
> I'll be sleeping on the couch tonight. That way she will never now.


love the deal, infact I think this could be expanded. She doesn't see the bill for 24hr Ferrari hire, its ok...I'll let you guys know how this works out


----------



## Doubleplugga (25/11/11)

He He, just got home and yep, its Friday night. I look forward to it all week as I very rarely drink on weeknights now. Really gives me something to look forward all week. and just like Duke of Padyy stated I have definently lost alot of "piss fitness" but hey at least it doesn't take as much now. but in saying that its not unusual for me to knock back 4 or 5 tallies on a friday night, not much compared to some but enough for me at the moment. maybe i need to get some drinking fitness back up for xmas though. Slightly off topic but are many of you Perth brewers going to the craft beer show tomorrow?


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> im amazed that you will even drink corona at all :blink: Id rather squeeze the piss out of the local possums... each to their own though.. Im pretty sure my local wont have that on the premises



Actually don't drink them anymore but in the tropics they went down well icy cold.


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 50416


I was relating to Big Naths story ... But there's always one on here....


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/11/11)

cats75 said:


> He He, just got home and yep, its Friday night. I look forward to it all week as I very rarely drink on weeknights now. Really gives me something to look forward all week. and just like Duke of Padyy stated I have definently lost alot of "piss fitness" but hey at least it doesn't take as much now. but in saying that its not unusual for me to knock back 4 or 5 tallies on a friday night, not much compared to some but enough for me at the moment. maybe i need to get some drinking fitness back up for xmas though. Slightly off topic but are many of you Perth brewers going to the craft beer show tomorrow?


Yep, be drinking you under the table cats...till I pass out and at booth number two

4 - 5 tallies a session, forget piss fit your piss wreck... He he

Which of our wives is picking us up and dropping us off mate? Mine is happy too


----------



## kymba (25/11/11)

during the week - usually 0, maybe a couple after an hour of squash
friday night, saturday and maybe sunday - pretty much hammered
and definitely no beer before the boil, which is why my brewdays start at 5am

which option do i pick in the poll?


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/11/11)

kymba said:


> during the week - usually 0, maybe a couple after an hour of squash
> friday night, saturday and maybe sunday - pretty much hammered
> and definitely no beer before the boil, which is why my brewdays start at 5am
> 
> which option do i pick in the poll?


Truman can we do a poll how many nights a week? This poll is not helping your cause with the little miss at all. perhaps you can start a new thread purely designed for us to fill it out like piss wrecks and make you look like a priest?
This strong ale is great!


----------



## adniels3n (25/11/11)

On a week night I'll have 2-3 (8 drinks or midnight is my upper limit though). I've cut back to 1 per night till the missus pops the kid out (due this week). She told me to get too pissed to drive tonight in a Murphy's Law attempt to bring on labour. Good ol' Dr's Golden Ale is working a treat on the pissed bit. No baby yet.


----------



## Doubleplugga (25/11/11)

kymba said:


> during the week - usually 0, maybe a couple after an hour of squash
> friday night, saturday and maybe sunday - pretty much hammered
> and definitely no beer before the boil, which is why my brewdays start at 5am
> 
> which option do i pick in the poll?


yeah definently not before the boil.... made that mistake the first few AG brews :chug:


----------



## peaky (25/11/11)

cats75 said:


> yeah definently not before the boil.... made that mistake the first few AG brews :chug:



Yup, same here. Brew day started at 8am but hooked into it during the mash. oops....

Hopefully I won't do that again


----------



## Lecterfan (25/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> from friday arvo until sunday night I am maggot shit.
> weekdays, not so much.



+1

I tip my hat to some of the other amusing answers in this thread though...


----------



## Superoo (26/11/11)

Drinking before boil always ends up a ferkup. Went to a local microbrewery once for lunch and told eveyone come back i'll show you how its made. Milled grain, heated water, doughed in, got smashed and threw the lot to neighbours chooks, never even got to mash out. 

Drink shedloads fri sat sun, try and have very little during the week. 

Mind you, i make such nice beer that the weekday limitations are always under pressure


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (26/11/11)

Muddzy said:


> On a week night I'll have 2-3 (8 drinks or midnight is my upper limit though). I've cut back to 1 per night till the missus pops the kid out (due this week). She told me to get too pissed to drive tonight in a Murphy's Law attempt to bring on labour. Good ol' Dr's Golden Ale is working a treat on the pissed bit. No baby yet.


Mudzy congrats on up coming, you know what you have order?


----------



## adniels3n (26/11/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Mudzy congrats on up coming, you know what you have order?



We're hoping for a humanoid baby. Got 2 boys already, so a 3rd means I need acreage & more motorbikes. A girl means I need acreage & a shotgun.


----------



## Doubleplugga (26/11/11)

Guns are great mate.... Beer AND guns, well then, thats even better :kooi:


----------



## stl (26/11/11)

Superoo said:


> Drinking before boil always ends up a ferkup.



It's funny, I've never really thought about it, but I rarely feel like a beer before the yeast is pitched and everything is cleaned up. Usually the coffee machine is cranking all day though, maybe that's a separate issue...

As for drinking habits, I usually go about 3 nights per week without but that's because I have 9pm meetings for work one night, and play squash one or two other nights and am just too knackered afterwards. Other nights (including weekends), it's usually just my wife and I sharing a bottle, occasionally two if we're watching a TV show or something (on the computer, because we don't actually own a TV). As much as I love beer, I'm not at all a fan of being drunk.


----------



## freezkat (26/11/11)

Muddzy said:


> On a week night I'll have 2-3 (8 drinks or midnight is my upper limit though). I've cut back to 1 per night till the missus pops the kid out (due this week). She told me to get too pissed to drive tonight in a Murphy's Law attempt to bring on labour. Good ol' Dr's Golden Ale is working a treat on the pissed bit. No baby yet.


eat raisins
have sex
scrubbing the floor
watch a suspense movie. (I suggest _Pacific Heights_ and _A Perfect Host_)


----------



## punkin (26/11/11)

Pollux said:


> I drink anywhere from 4 - 10 a night. I consider myself a high functioning alcoholic, and I'm comfortable with this.




In the same boat here. Doctor tells me he'll be amazed if i last ten years though if i don't stop drinking.

I drink about 1.5 cornie kegs a week.

Man's gotta die of something.


----------



## mje1980 (26/11/11)

1.5 cornies a week?? Jeebus!!

I try not to drink too much, because all the men in my dad's family are, well, large. My dad will drink every night, maybe 3-5 drinks, but every night. Diet is not great either. I do not want to end up on 50 different pills everyday, and not be able to run around with grandkids etc when im 55. Hard though, i could easily have a few every night. Very lucky my wife is pretty much a non drinker. If she was a drinker, i'd be a big boy haha


----------



## Muggus (26/11/11)

For a bloke who works with and around booze, and has hundreds of litres of the stuff in his house; I don't tend to drink all that much.
Having said that I tend to balance my beer addiction with my wine addiction, so whilst I may drink an average of around 15 beers a week, that's on top of 3 bottles of wine.

Try to get in at least 2 consequative days without booze every week just to give the liver a rest


----------



## Logman (26/11/11)

Truman, back onto the subject of your OP, I infiltrated the enemy lines this morning. My missus says that far more annoying than the drinking itself is talking/listening about beer/brewing/brewery - pretty much described it as brutal. :lol:


----------



## humulus (26/11/11)

Im a shiftworker too my job has a 0 alcohol policy,so on work nite,days.arvos etc no drink,BUT on days off i more than make up for it,i reckon it averages out 4 a day!!
Truman tell your mrs shes got nothing to worry about :icon_drunk:


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/11)

I go though about a cornie a week. Also a highly functioning alcoholic, and also comfortable


----------



## manticle (26/11/11)

I'm a little bit upset by the suggestion that you can't crack one until the boil.

Get into it. If you can have all manner of shit go wrong with your mash and still sort it out at the end of the day, you are doing well.

You're not a real brewer unless you can have six pints before mash out.


----------



## tonyt (26/11/11)

I have one 330 a night maybe 2-3 on a friday or Sat night........and try and have 1 alc free day a week...........on the other hand , my missus has 3 schooners every second night and reckons i'm soft!!


----------



## J Grimmer (26/11/11)

Can go weeks with out a drink and find at night i might have 1-2 tallies if i do. As for the weekends it depends if i really want to give it a nudge ill have 6 tallies and thats my normal limit. i like the odd wiskey or cocktail but very seldom do indulge in that. 

I believe every thing in moderation, if you feel like a drink have one, if your behaviour changes after one or feel you can't stop you might need to talk to some one. Life is short, you never know when you'll drop dead you may as well enjoy it. 

Smoking on the other hand for the AHBer whose grandfather lived to 80 smoking the pipe congrates mate you certainly are in the minority, i have lost too many people in my life directly linked to smoking and to those trying to stop all the best.


----------



## Truman42 (26/11/11)

Logman said:


> Truman, back onto the subject of your OP, I infiltrated the enemy lines this morning. My missus says that far more annoying than the drinking itself is talking/listening about beer/brewing/brewery - pretty much described it as brutal. :lol:



Haha. Well I'm lucky there my missus doesn't mind all that and shows a lot of interest.


----------



## sp0rk (26/11/11)

I usually don't drink on week nights (trying to lose the beer gut)
usually have a beer when i get home from work on a friday night, and maybe 6 or so on a saturday night with mates


----------



## milob40 (26/11/11)

manticle said:


> I'm a little bit upset by the suggestion that you can't crack one until the boil.
> 
> Get into it. If you can have all manner of shit go wrong with your mash and still sort it out at the end of the day, you are doing well.
> 
> You're not a real brewer unless you can have six pints before mash out.


preach it brother! preach it! :icon_drunk:


----------



## peaky (26/11/11)

manticle said:


> I'm a little bit upset by the suggestion that you can't crack one until the boil.
> 
> Get into it. If you can have all manner of shit go wrong with your mash and still sort it out at the end of the day, you are doing well.
> 
> You're not a real brewer unless you can have six pints before mash out.



Often I mash in at 6am.

Ouch...


----------



## kymba (26/11/11)

Logman said:


> Truman, back onto the subject of your OP, I infiltrated the enemy lines this morning. My missus says that far more annoying than the drinking itself is talking/listening about beer/brewing/brewery - pretty much described it as brutal. :lol:


i love that glazed look they get when brewing is mentioned...must be how i look when they speak to me lol



manticle said:


> I'm a little bit upset by the suggestion that you can't crack one until the boil.
> 
> Get into it. If you can have all manner of shit go wrong with your mash and still sort it out at the end of the day, you are doing well.
> 
> You're not a real brewer unless you can have six pints before mash out.


i'm saying that _i_ don't because i have no self control...you can all do whatever the fk you want

but manticle, you have laid down a challenge that i fully accept!


----------



## bignath (26/11/11)

manticle said:


> I'm a little bit upset by the suggestion that you can't crack one until the boil.
> 
> Get into it. If you can have all manner of shit go wrong with your mash and still sort it out at the end of the day, you are doing well.
> 
> You're not a real brewer unless you can have six pints before mash out.



Agreed.

Sounds like a normal brewday for me. If you cant enjoy some beer while you're making more beer.......


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/11)

How else are you gonna free up those kegs/bottles


----------



## Bribie G (26/11/11)

This thread is gay. I've decided to start a new thread "what's your bowel transit time" with a poll. 
Basically you have a nice USA style dinner with crumbed chicken, mashed potato and sweet corn then do a corn count over the next couple of days. 
Far more interesting :icon_cheers: 

I'll post a pic of the dinner tomorrow and results can start rolling in over the next few days B) 
I'm not sure if we should be posting pics of the results however - probably have to take those on trust.

edit: should we do the corn at lunch or dinner?


----------



## pk.sax (26/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> This thread is gay. I've decided to start a new thread "what's your bowel transit time" with a poll.
> Basically you have a nice USA style dinner with crumbed chicken, mashed potato and sweet corn then do a corn count over the next couple of days.
> Far more interesting :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...





practicalfool said:


> next thread - how to unwrinkle your glad wrap.





yardy said:


> I've found that with almost all Brits I've met, (and I've met a few) maybe it's a defensive thing because they're mostly twats.


None today.. so far. Christmas party tonight so that ain't staying that way.


----------



## Bongchitis (26/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> This thread is gay. I've decided to start a new thread "what's your bowel transit time" with a poll.
> Basically you have a nice USA style dinner with crumbed chicken, mashed potato and sweet corn then do a corn count over the next couple of days.
> Far more interesting :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Or we can start one "Why has BribieG become so grumpy?" 

It seems of late you are not a happy chappy. Not having a crack but just noticed your posts are not as jovial and helpful as usual.

.....Now, tell me about your mother!


----------



## Brewer_010 (26/11/11)

If you or someone else thinks you drink too much then chances are you do

I drink far less now that I do 2-4 hours of hard exercise on Saturday mornings. I don't drink during the week, not on Friday nights because I exercise and then on Saturday nights I'm generally too tired to drink much anyhow, so generally a couple on Saturday then a couple on Sunday. 

So now I brew quality over quantity as one keg lasts about 2 months.

BTW I like the idea of the corn poll...no pics though!


----------



## bignath (26/11/11)

Brewer_010 said:


> So now I brew quality over quantity...




Yeah. We all do....

and just 'cause someone tells me i drink too much doesnt mean i drink too much. That just bullshit.

If we beleived everything other people said without using our own brains the world would be a fucken dive....

Rant over.

EDIT: when someone says they drink 1-2 a night but have 3 or so days off beer and they get 'buzzed' by that quantity, i find that hard to believe. Opening a can of worms i know, but thats my opinion.
In the same way that those that say that, also probably find it impossible to believe that big guys like me can honestly put away large amounts of beer without getting buzzed. Sometimes those people arent trying to be macho, they are teling the truth. I am deliberately leaving 'other' health problems generated by over consumption out of this.


----------



## Nick JD (26/11/11)

IMO, any drug that affects the relationships in your life or threatens to significantly shorten it is worth worrying about. A few beers to relax in the evenings? Meh.

Some people's lives fall apart at the drop of a hat. Health authorities set guidelines like traffic authorities set speed limits - they're coddling those who are screw-ups and can't handle things. Just as I could easily sit on 180kph on the motorway safely (but don't) I appreciate that others are stopped from doing this. For most people, the sheer cost of alcohol is a deterrent to their drinking levels. With homebrewers, we don't have this - and that can open floodgates. 

People who let substances rule them are going to do it regardless. If they didn't have booze or drugs they'd be spinning around in the back yard. 

I knew a guy back in highschool who did an exchange thing with a kid in America. When they'd go to a party all the American kids would take a sixpack of 3% Bud; he'd arrive with a dozen full-strength and get mashed.

His billet's parents sent him to AA!  They called his Dad and told him and his Dad went, "Huh? WTF? AA? He's been doing that since 15!"

But yeah, as homebrewers with access to massive amounts of beer for $15c a schooner - we have to be either constitutionally stable, or willful. Sometimes I'm glad alcohol gives hangovers; they're wakeup calls. Since I've been back into regular homebrewing I don't binge drink, and that's good for my health. Moderation is the best, but whether 2L of beer a night is moderate, that's anyone's guess.


----------



## Bribie G (26/11/11)

Yes, I'd been missing my bag. But now I'm back to the good old sheet o voile I'll be a lot happier :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy (26/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Yes, I'd been missing my bag. But now I'm back to the good old sheet o voile I'll be a lot happier :icon_cheers:




45 mins into the mash of my first Biab bribie!


----------



## Moz (26/11/11)

2-3 pints, sometimes more on days off and brew days. 

I'm comfortable with it. It doesn't impact much on my/family life, except my waistline. I guess it could impact on my health down the track? I could also walk under a bus tomorrow.


----------



## peaky (26/11/11)

I've got a drinking problem.

I have two hands but only one mouth


----------



## freezkat (26/11/11)

Truman said:


> My missus seems to think Im becoming an alcoholic because I drink 1-3 glasses of beer a night. Ive tried telling her thats normal for a lot of guys I know and often they drink more but shes not buying it. So I decided to do a poll so I can prove it to her.
> Please don't fudge your figures just so I can prove a point. I am really interested to know how much beer you drink per night.
> 
> Edit: To change poll choices slightly.
> ...


hey Tru..if that is her in your avatar...I would do whatever she says. 

I'm a 1-4/night guy and i get pretty pissed on weekends. 

The big deal is when you start hiding your drinking and try to drink away hangovers.

I thought it was a rule to have one from the last batch to toast the next.

Cheers...I think I will


----------



## mccuaigm (26/11/11)

Lots, everyday :icon_chickcheers: 

Truman, if she thinks you're a pisstank, send her over here mate, she'll get the picture


----------



## Pennywise (26/11/11)

peakydh said:


> I've got a drinking problem.
> 
> I have two hands but only one mouth



:lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/11/11)

Fella's Alcoholics go to meetings!

Me I remain, to quoin a famous phrase "comfortably numb".... Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## riverside (26/11/11)

Dont realy know ???? Always to pissed ro remember :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rod (26/11/11)

what size glass

middies

schooners

pints


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/11)

A whole lot tonight.


----------



## Nick JD (26/11/11)

Rod said:


> what size glass
> 
> middies
> 
> ...



OP said 330ml - so one of those ripoff Euro BUL beers. :lol:


----------



## stux (26/11/11)

freezkat said:


> eat raisins
> have sex
> scrubbing the floor
> watch a suspense movie. (I suggest _Pacific Heights_ and _A Perfect Host_)



Have her repaint the nursery. That oughta do it...


----------



## Newbee(r) (26/11/11)

1 to 2 longnecks a day - might sub or add a generous glass of wine, or an occasional 3rd. Whatever works for you and not against you is the correct answer.


----------



## yasmani (26/11/11)

im two big cups of beer and two glasses of my own fruit wine after all days from working and on the days off i am more than ten.


----------



## Truman42 (26/11/11)

freezkat said:


> hey Tru..if that is her in your avatar...I would do whatever she says.



Why? Does she look that tough??..LOL 

She hasn't said I should stop and she often has 1-2 beers with me anyway, just raised the point.

I told her about this poll and she said, "Of course there all gonna be pissheads they make their own beer." She thinks I should have done the poll on stampcollectors.com..LOL

But I was surprised by the replies, many of you don't really drink much during the week and certainly not every night, despite having a cheap and readily available supply.


----------



## Rowy (26/11/11)

Truman said:


> Why? Does she look that tough??..LOL
> 
> She hasn't said I should stop and she often has 1-2 beers with me anyway, just raised the point.
> 
> ...



I'd love to see the results of the Stamp Collectors dot com poll. I reckon they could have us LICKED though. :lol:


----------



## Spork (26/11/11)

Prob. average 3 tallies a night, sometimes I have a 4th. Usually have 2-3 months throughout the year when SWMBO tells me no drinking. I had dry July, but are cheating a bit (a fairly big bit) on "No beer November" - Beerfest last weekend, and quite a few "carbonation checks" on my newly set-up kegging system. A proper check requires a minimum of 1 glass per keg - I (only) have 2 kegs at present.


----------



## freezkat (26/11/11)

Truman said:


> Why? Does she look that tough??..LOL
> 
> She hasn't said I should stop and she often has 1-2 beers with me anyway, just raised the point.
> 
> ...


I was going with the she's good looking... and you um....errrr....um err.. probably are really really funny


----------



## Truman42 (26/11/11)

freezkat said:


> I was going with the she's good looking... and you um....errrr....um err.. probably are really really funny



gee..thanks mate..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/11)

punching above your weight is something to be commended :beer:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (26/11/11)

Dont worry Truman - when at the last test cricket match here in WA, I walked past the poms and got a roaring rendition of, "is she really going out with him, is she really gonna take him home tonight" - its a badge of honour. I cant help it if I'm 5'5" and my wife is a 6'0" Dutch model ...... I deal with it.
On topic - sometimes I drink alot and sometimes I drink a little. 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Truman42 (26/11/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Dont worry Truman - when at the last test cricket match here in WA, I walked past the poms and got a roaring rendition of, "is she really going out with him, is she really gonna take him home tonight" - its a badge of honour. I cant help it if I'm 5'5" and my wife is a 6'0" Dutch model ...... I deal with it.
> On topic - sometimes I drink alot and sometimes I drink a little.
> Cheers
> BBB



LOL..Good one mate...My boss always tells me Im punching above my weight and my missus hates it.

Are you Gero born and bred? I've got a few mates in Gero that I met when living in Broome for 18 years.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (26/11/11)

:icon_offtopic: Been in Gero for nearly 13 yrs after living in the land of clog for 9 yrs. Give me Gero anyday..... The craypots are going in tomorrow if I pull up OK from tonight. Broome time - do you miss it?


----------



## Mikedub (26/11/11)

my old man was a right pisshead, every night he would knock back a flagon, (or half G as they were called in NZ) whats that, 1.8l 

I thought I dont want to be like him, so I only drink about 2 tallies a night, 

the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree, eh?


----------



## Pleasure Master (26/11/11)

I haven't had a beer all minute... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sammus (26/11/11)

less than one for me, so I put one.

last time this came up I got hounded for being a weakling by what seemed like the whole forum because I mentioned that I thought knocking back 6 longnecks a night was a tad more than what's probably healthy.


----------



## yum beer (26/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> EDIT: when someone says they drink 1-2 a night but have 3 or so days off beer and they get 'buzzed' by that quantity, i find that hard to believe. Opening a can of worms i know, but thats my opinion.
> In the same way that those that say that, also probably find it impossible to believe that big guys like me can honestly put away large amounts of beer without getting buzzed. Sometimes those people arent trying to be macho, they are teling the truth. I am deliberately leaving 'other' health problems generated by over consumption out of this.



For someone like yourself Nath it may be hard to believe, but its true, I had a sampling session yesterday at lunch...3 stubbies and didnt drink all of each bottle...had the wobbly boot for about an hour afterwards....admitedly they were all well over 5% but still probably only drank 2 full stubbies...
I know what is being said about piss fitness.....I have drank very little over the past 10 years, only getting back into brewing earlier this year...when I was younger and seasoned could drink all night
long..2 bottles of Jim not uncommon...not no more.


----------



## Truman42 (26/11/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> :icon_offtopic: Been in Gero for nearly 13 yrs after living in the land of clog for 9 yrs. Give me Gero anyday..... The craypots are going in tomorrow if I pull up OK from tonight. Broome time - do you miss it?



Yeh mate I do when its pissing down with rain here like it has all day today. My hats off to you working the cray boats. Dont think I could handle that. I drove road trains for a few years and that was bad enough but at least I was on land.


----------



## yum beer (26/11/11)

Sammus said:


> less than one for me, so I put one.
> 
> last time this came up I got hounded for being a weakling by what seemed like the whole forum because I mentioned that I thought knocking back 6 longnecks a night was a tad more than what's probably healthy.



Sammus, your a ******* weakling... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sammus (26/11/11)

yum beer said:


> Sammus, your a ******* weakling... :icon_cheers:




I know!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (26/11/11)

Truman said:


> Yeh mate I do when its pissing down with rain here like it has all day today. My hats off to you working the cray boats. Dont think I could handle that. I drove road trains for a few years and that was bad enough but at least I was on land.


I agree - working the cray boats is real work ..... definately not for me mate. Just throwing the pots in with the young bloke (he's worth 2 pots, 4 in total) ...... 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Thefatdoghead (22/1/12)

Here it is. 3-4 kegs every 5 weeks im home. Probably to much.


----------



## zxhoon (22/1/12)

Ive just averaged mine out to 4 a night for a week, I don't drink as much during the week but Friday night sees me at the bottle shop on the way home and by Sunday the slab is usually gone, maybe a few to have during the week...


----------



## waggastew (22/1/12)

Gav80 said:


> Here it is. 3-4 kegs every 5 weeks im home. Probably to much.



As long as its not 3-4 kegs of Westmalle Tripel (as per your signature) then you should be fine


----------



## Forever Wort (18/9/13)

On average fourteen drinks a week, so two drinks a night. 

However, my drinking style is to drink on only 3 - 4 nights of the week. But when I do drink, I like to get a bit of a buzz, so I usually have at least three beers.

It is always hard to determine these things though. For example when I travel, which might average to four weeks of the year, I drink a lot most days. Furthermore there are always those weeks with multiple functions on where you are obliged to get pissed every single night. Those are tough weeks.


----------



## GABBA110360 (18/9/13)

at least six stubbies a day/night someone has to drink it !


----------



## mje1980 (18/9/13)

This year I would average 2-4 pints a week. I do have bigger weeks now and then, but not by much.


----------



## Danwood (18/9/13)

Nothing Sun to Thurs.

2-3pints Fri, Sat.

I have a month off completely every so often. 

I personally don't like that slightly irritable 'I need a beer' feeling, usually following a few consecutive drinking days (around Christmas etc).
Having a break makes me appreciate it more, I think. 

I'm fully expecting to get laid into here...go on then


----------



## stakka82 (18/9/13)

I try not to drink during the week. Either Friday or Saturday will then be a 12+ beer night, and the other 6-8. Sunday a few cheekies in the arvo, maybe 2-3.


----------



## black_labb (18/9/13)

I really need more people to share my beer with because I am very addicted to brewing beer and for the moment not nearly as addicted to alcohol. I would happily split every beer I have most evenings but I like to have a bit of variety. Usually 1-4 stubbies an evening but I really should take more than one or two nights off a week. I try to balance it out with exercise.


----------



## manticle (18/9/13)

I only drink one pot per year.


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/9/13)

Usually one or two after work. Days off when I can get out to a beer bar or a mate's place or whatever, anyone's guess. :lol:


----------



## mwd (18/9/13)

GABBA110360 said:


> at least six stubbies a day/night someone has to drink it !


Same here but only after noon If it is in the fridge it keeps calling out "drink me"


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/13)

manticle said:


> I only drink one pot per year.


Just one pot, right?


----------



## Judanero (18/9/13)

I mostly drink about three pints a night... mostly.


----------



## HardEight (18/9/13)

I work rotating shift work.. so weekends don't mean a thing to me.. (Today my weekend started, Tomorrow I brew!)
I drink 8-12+ beers on my day off (330ml bottles) and love it! (and 6 or so after a dayshift)

No spirits, no drugs... just BEER!

I started brewing to save money..
Now I just love the beer and everything involved in it (except bottle cleaning)...


----------



## bum (19/9/13)

manticle said:


> I only drink one pot per year.


Pint glasses can't be clean all the time.


----------



## ballantynebrew (19/9/13)

Mon-thurs are dry days - fri-sun all bets are off


----------



## thrillho (19/9/13)

Probably in the minority, but if I don't go out on the weekend, then maybe a beer every two or three nights... hence why I'm doing 10L batches, they last long enough for me! 

(Probably due to P Plates...)


----------



## Logman (19/9/13)

Can't believe how much my drinking has changed in the last 12 months. Drinking far less, occasionally don't have a beer for a couple of days and almost never drink on consecutive days (the secret to drinking success that I've finally discovered). Maximum of 6 schooners and I'm preferring high alcohol beer and only drink at home. :blink:


----------



## syl (19/9/13)

Impossible to tell!

If I am in the thick of work I will drink 0 to 2 work nights a week, maybe 3-4 beers.

On the weekend I go between 0-40 standard drinks.

All depends on the occasion, work functions, family functions, etc

Summer I will drink more regularly, but drink less per sitting than winter.

I would say I am definitely in the alcoholic section if judged by the Australian Health Services (which allow 20 standard drinks per week for men. I would surpass that almost every week.)


----------



## rheffera (19/9/13)

I usually go 1-2 stubbies every other day. When looking to have a good time with friends and im not doing anything the next day ill pop a 6-pack over 12 hours. (and sleep at my mates, i sure as hell ain't drink driving)

1-6 stubbies = fun times. 8+ stubbies = hangover hell. It's a fine line between pleasure and pain. We've all crossed it once, and we'll do it again.

Whatever you do, don't try and explain to SWMBO

It's a fine, fine line between pleasure and pain.


----------



## gordo_t (19/9/13)

usually about 3 schooners before dinner on weeknights, few extra's here and there on the weekend.


----------



## evildrakey (19/9/13)

Usually about one standard drink a night... On the weekend, between 0-3... About every six months I might have a blow out and have 6-7 and get tiddly...

I mainly brew for the people around me in the Medieval Re-enactment group I'm in...


----------



## Phillo (19/9/13)

I can't remember if I've posted in this thread or not.

No more than two per evening during the week, but I have a couple AFDs in there. Friday, usually about 4 stubbies. Sat & Sun... SWMBO gets mad h34r:


----------



## punkin (19/9/13)

Phillo said:


> I can't remember if I've posted in this thread or not.
> 
> No more than two per evening during the week, but I have a couple AFDs in there. Friday, usually about 4 stubbies. Sat & Sun... SWMBO gets mad h34r:


The topic shows as a red star instead of a dot if you've posted in the thread.


----------



## beer-head (19/9/13)

l hold back during the week and then generally unleash on the weekend. Probably get through about 20 stubbies most weekends. Now that ive got it on tap, its getting harder not to drink it during the week


----------



## sb944 (6/1/14)

Years ago I'd rarely drink at home, but then drink 2-3 nights out at pubs, parties, etc. Wife and kids later, it's now mostly at home, and rarely out. My biggest issue is I like to drink until I sleep once I start. So I can have 0-2 drinks, as long as I don't start early, but if I start early, even a work night might turn into 6-8, which isn't good for me. Weekends is often 8-10 if at home. Early nights are usually when the wife wants some wine with dinner, which is sometimes just on the weekend, or more often recently 2-3 work nights too, meaning I'm having way too many 6-8 nights each week. I think we are both maxxed out over Christmas/New Years for food and drink, so I think the next few weeks will be pretty quiet, try to let my brews age a little.

My current weekly plan for beer consumption is around 10 long necks a week, and about 3-4 glasses of wine. That's pretty lean for me, but still pretty high for the population, so I hope to stick to that or less most of this year.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (14/1/14)

I have started this year by knocking out the mid week beers - too easy a trap to fall into, for me anyways.

Before, normally by Thursday I would have 2 or 3 beers after work but then slowly my mid week drinking crept to starting on Wed or even Tues. Then the weekends were whatever - often too much.

So my (very) new routine is no beers from Mon to Thursday - Fridays and Sat are a given and maybe a few Sunday arvo depending on how I feel. I have officially given up pints, they just send me silly it seems - so schooners or less (330ml or middies) are the go. Try and limit this to 5 on any session. This is at home drinking now I have kids. I keep a tally of how many I have too.

On a rare night out I may relax things more but who wants a hangover with 2 kids on the go!?


----------



## TimT (14/1/14)

Usually a stubby a night. Two if I'm feeling pretty merry, but sometimes I just forget, so it all evens out. Drink a few pints on the weekend - between two to five. Probably evens out to about three. Mostly my family aren't drinkers, so I feel bit of a compulsion not to go off the deep end


----------



## fletcher (14/1/14)

probably too much. i bottle in longnecks as i can't be effed bottling 20L into stubbies. so i'll often have 1 or 2 every few days. weekend a lot more


----------



## JDW81 (14/1/14)

I will drink whatever is in the fridge, so I don't tend to keep beer in there during the week. If it isn't in the fridge I'm generally not bothered to put one in there. My beer all lives in the garage, so for me it is a case of out of sight, out of mind. I generally pop a few in the fridge on Friday morning to get me through the weekend. Mind you, have been over indulging the last few weeks and I'm starting to feel it. Time for a breather I think.

JD


----------



## fletcher (14/1/14)

JDW81 said:


> I will drink whatever is in the fridge, so I don't tend to keep beer in there during the week. If it isn't in the fridge I'm generally not bothered to put one in there. My beer all lives in the garage, so for me it is a case of out of sight, out of mind. I generally pop a few in the fridge on Friday morning to get me through the weekend. Mind you, have been over indulging the last few weeks and I'm starting to feel it. Time for a breather I think.
> 
> JD


very true mate, would serve me well to do this also...i just like having some in there for myself and for when friends pop by...if they don't...i get too tempted and have it myself!


----------



## malt and barley blues (14/1/14)

I retired 18 months ago used to drink between 4 and 6 stubbies every night usually Guinness when I retired started drinking earlier and earlier started about 8.30 to 9.00am lasted for about a year now I am only drinking a couple of pints a night of generally around 4.5%.
I would like to know if Truman has cut down on his intake or if his wife still has him down as an alcoholic, bearing in mind wives generally don't like to see their spouses enjoying themselves.


----------



## sponge (14/1/14)

SWMBO and I have decided to cut out Mon-Thur drinking and eating healthier from the start of the year for our wedding in October. Weekends are still free for all though..

I normally had 1-2 glasses a night during the week with an AFD thrown in on a monday for good measure, so cutting back during the week hasn't been an issue at all for me. Once I start heading away for work again though.. god dam. It gets boring out in the sticks and a beer in hand is some sweet, sweet company.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/1/14)

After reading the post on here I have come to the conclusion 95% of the posters wouldn't make very good Russians.


----------



## Truman42 (14/1/14)

malt & barley blues said:


> I would like to know if Truman has cut down on his intake or if his wife still has him down as an alcoholic, bearing in mind wives generally don't like to see their spouses enjoying themselves.


HAHA..Well I still drink around 2-3 beers a night. Or often just a 750 ml bottle.
She still sometimes says i drink too much then other times doesnt say a thing. The crux was when I told her that her bother and his wife both drink more than me. She didnt beleive me so asked them and they confirmed that they will share 1-2 bottles of wine or have a few scotches everynight or he will drink 4-5 beers most nights. That shut her up and she rarely mentions it now.
She wanted me to give up smoking and I did so shes happy with that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/1/14)

Early on in my marriage I found its best not to drink too much in front of the wife when in mixed company, you might think nobody is noticing what your doing especially the wife.
We were at a wedding reception and I had cornered another female guest and was showing her my elephant impersonation, oblivious to anyone else, when my wife came over and poured someone else's cold beer over my trunk.


----------



## Phoney (15/1/14)

You mean you flopped out your johnson to said female guest, at a wedding reception? :blink: :lol: I'm surprised that wasn't your now ex-wife.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (15/1/14)

Two or three long necks arvo to early evening. Rarely after dinner. That's half from about six months ago. Weekends will be more due to the earlier start.


----------



## Moad (15/1/14)

Stay off it Mon-Wed but if I have a new beer I'll have a couple. Thur and Friday I'll have 3 or 4 sometimes none. Weekends depends what's on, usually at least 2 or 3 sometimes lots sometimes none.

It feels like I drink to brew rather than brew to drink


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/1/14)

All was forgiven after a few days on a diet of deaf and dumb sandwiches.


----------



## donald_trub (15/1/14)

At the moment, I'm trying to lose weight. I'm not overly fat but I just want to be in good shape again. I diet fairly strictly and for the moment that includes no beers on weekdays. When the weekend comes around I tend to cut loose and drink Friday night and Saturday/Sunday from arvo onwards. I would say at least 10 beers on the weekend.

Once I'm back to my ideal weight, I'd like to think I could maintain one beer a night


----------



## malt and barley blues (15/1/14)

Is cutting loose 10 beers over Friday Saturday and Sunday ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/1/14)

they must be rather big beers


----------



## rheffera (15/1/14)

I tend to drink a (homebrewed PET) Longneck a day, half with lunch and half with evening.

None of the beer i have is anything big (<5.9%) Im going to assume 3 std drinks a long neck.. Thats 84 Std drinks a month...i get the feeling im gonna die.

My social habits have changed, no more 7-8 imperial pints (over 7 hours) for me. As i have told my friends, i don't do hangovers anymore and im useless to every human in existance if i have a hangover. Social drinks like that i must point out are generally on average a month between each other.

Drinking a longneck a day as stated above works well for me. THe effect wears off then later in the day i have a little more, then that wears off and i'm hangover free and able to work etc etc.


----------



## zeggie (15/1/14)

Sunday - Wed are AFD 

Thurs might have 1-2 
Fri & Sat at least 1-2, whatever I feel like. Mates place or night out might have 6-8


----------



## Grainer (15/1/14)

ATM Ive got too many swap beers and Lotto wins to stop drinking.. there are high expectations of everyone for me to drink more LOL


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (15/1/14)

about 3lts a day is that a lot. mainly around 3/3.5% if that helps


----------



## TidalPete (15/1/14)

With the exception of the Christmas Break only Fri-Sat-Sun from Beer o'clock (4.00pm) onwards + if anyone rocks up during the week I'm not going to be stingy. 
Just started on my Swap beers from Toowoomba (Apologies fellas) but am in the process of downsizing & need to empty kegs ATM.
:icon_offtopic:Couple of SS Perlick taps for sale ASAP + 2 x Cornies. Any interest, PM me before I put on the "For Sale" thread whatever.
Can deliver to Brissie if day is right.


----------



## tipsy (16/1/14)

I drink way too much but I've learned not to worry about the things in life you cannot change


----------

